# What's the best price for lifetime on Bolts?



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

A couple years ago I got lifetime on an old Premiere for $100. Is Tivo offering any deals on lifetime for old Bolts? I happen to have an unused old (pre-Vox) Bolt and Comcast no longer charges anything for additional Cablecards, so if I could get lifetime at a reasonable price, it would make more sense than getting a Mini.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Luke M said:


> A couple years ago I got lifetime on an old Premiere for $100. Is Tivo offering any deals on lifetime for old Bolts? I happen to have an unused old (pre-Vox) Bolt and Comcast no longer charges anything for additional Cablecards, so if I could get lifetime at a reasonable price, it would make more sense than getting a Mini.


no deals since TiVo has new ownership. price for Lifetime (now known as All-In) service for your Bolt would be $550.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Payment-Plans-and-Policies

go with the mini if that is an option for your set up.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

Luke M said:


> A couple years ago I got lifetime on an old Premiere for $100. Is Tivo offering any deals on lifetime for old Bolts? I happen to have an unused old (pre-Vox) Bolt and Comcast no longer charges anything for additional Cablecards, so if I could get lifetime at a reasonable price, it would make more sense than getting a Mini.


I have a lifetime Bolt scheduled to hit eBay at 6PM tonight starting at $88. It's a 1000GB OTA that was factory-renewed from TiVo. If you're looking for a antenna/cable Bolt, I have a 500GB VOX going live on eBay at 6PM this Wed. Same starting price. (Also a TiVo Mini 93000 for $25 on Tuesday at 6PM.) I'll start to link each of them on the "for sale" thread here when they start going live. You can also search my eBay name: mahermusic


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

From Amazon, for a 500gb renewed bolt with lifetime the price is $329. Probably worth going with the 1tb unless you plan on switching out the drive. Are these Bolts pretty solid **assuming a new drive and ideally going with a 3.5" external instead of the flakey 2.5" internal ones**???


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I just tried to get the 99 dollar lifetime on my old Roamio Plus box and they wouldn't do it. Best I could get was a $99.00 yearly renewal.


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

Weaknees has the Bolt OTA with Lifetime for $299.
Cable/OTA and Cable only models for $349
TiVo Bolt DVRs


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Darrell Patton said:


> Weaknees has the Bolt OTA with Lifetime for $299.
> Cable/OTA and Cable only models for $349
> TiVo Bolt DVRs


That's the same price they're selling the Edge DVRs on the current sale for OTA.


----------



## Darrell Patton (Jul 19, 2018)

lujan said:


> That's the same price they're selling the Edge DVRs on the current sale for OTA.


The Tivo Edge OTA is 2 tuner, the Weaknees Bolt OTA is 4 tuner.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Anyone happen to know if the TiVo Mini Lux or Bolts are Dolby Vision capable and do they have CEC?


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm selling my final factory-renewed 1TB OTA BOLT w/Lifetime Service right now on eBay. Check the listing in the eBay Auction Central forum if anyone's interested: TiVo BOLT OTA 1TB w/Lifetime Service - $88 starting bid


----------

